# Schlauchboot



## Platti 01 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

Ich hoffe das es hier ein par Leute geben die mir ein par Tipps bei ein kauf von einem Schlauchboot beitragen können.

wehr echt nett wenn ihr mir ein bisschen weiter helfen könntet...




euer Platti#:


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Welchen Einsatzzweck und welches Budget?


----------



## Platti 01 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

1. 2 Personen 

2. Ich will in mit einem 15 PS Außenborder ausstatten 

3. es soll für den leichten  Einsatz auf der Ostsee geeignet sein




 Budget: höchstens 1,500-2,000 Euro

ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## noisewal (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Auf der Bootsmesse in Berlin habe ich Schlauchboote mit Alu-Boden der Firma Lava Marine gesehen, die haben einen guten Eindruck gemacht und waren preislich erschwinglich. Ich glaube das war ein Voyager 420, völlig ausreichend bei 2 Anglern, auch in Küstennähe...
noisewal


----------



## Stefan111x (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

ich nutze seit diesem Jahr dieses hier:http://www.hps-boats.de/de/HP-360

angetrieben mit einem Yamaha 15 Ps, 2 takt.

Wir sind auch fast immer zu 2. Absolut stabil im Wasser, kommt sehr schnell in Gleitfahrt und macht richtig Spaß.

Auch war ich dieses Jahr auf dem großen Jasmunder Bodden bei Windstärke 4 ohne Probleme. Ebenfalls habe ich schon darauf geschlafen beim Nachtangeln.

Wenn du genauere Infos möchtest dann her damit#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

danke viel mals


----------



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Wehre das eine gute Combi?

http://www.hps-boats.de/de/HP-360

http://www.boat24.com/de/Motoren/Yamaha/Yamaha+F15+Cmhs/detail/106581/


??????????????????????????????????????????????

#6Und danke noch mal für eure Hilfe|wavey:


----------



## Platti 01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

ich würde mich sehr über eine antwort freuen


----------



## AlexM (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Der Motor ist sicherlich toll, aber das 3,60 Meter Boot wäre mir persönlich zu klein. Habe ein 3,80 m Wiking und finde es schon mit den Angelsachen relativ beengt. 
Du hast auch wenig zum Einsatz auf der Ostsee geschrieben, ich habe eine kleine Scheibe und möchte diese ungern während der Fahrt zum Angelplatz missen...

Würde ein gebrauchtes Wiking vielleicht in Fragen kommen. Ebay ist voll damit...


----------



## Stefan111x (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Das ist bestimmt keine schlecht Kombo, ich habe aber nur Erfahrung mit dem Boot.
Mal schauen wenn ich ein paar Bilder habe kann ich Dir die zukommen lassen.

Ich habe Glück gehabt und einen fast neuen 2 takt 15 Ps'er bekommen. Der wiegt gerade mal 36kg und läuft wie verrückt.

Musst immer bedenken wie und wo du ans Wasser kommst. Das ganze geschleppe kann dann nämlich schnell nervig werden.
Habe desweiteren auch noch Slippräder ran gebaut, 2boxen wo jeweils 2 Rutenhalter drauf sind und als Überdachung habe ich diese hier gekauft: http://www.hps-boats.de/de/Biminitops/Schlauchbootzelt

allerdings in schwarz. Fahre quasi rum wie ein Leichenwagen auf dem Wasser #6

Von zu klein kann ich eigentlich nicht sprechen, wir haben auch schon zu 2 darauf geschlafen da ist eher die breite zu wenig aber ob jetzt 20 cm mehr länge entscheidend sind kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Ich lasse immer die vorder Bank raus da habt ihr definitiv genug PLatz zum werfen!

Ich überlege mittlerweile mit ein Kajütenboot zu kaufen, aber da muss ich noch ein wenig sparen#6

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Platti 01 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

hi,


 ich wollte fragen ob jemand mit diesem Schlauchboot Erfahrung hat oder das dazu was positives oder negatives sagen kann? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SPORTBOOT-SC...7&clk_rvr_id=560591004812&hash=item19df2b7613 



danke euer Platti#h


----------



## zulu (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

fahre ja nun schon 40 jahre schlauchboot

das was da heute so angeboten wird , naja.

denke  unbedingt nochmal darüber nach was dir alexm geraten hat !!!

die *scheibe *mit dem trockenen stauraum und der* kiel* eines wiking ist mit nichts zu vergleichen trägt zum komfort und ganz besonders zur *sicherheit* bei.  

sieh dir mal das kleine " libra " an, das ist perfekt, mit sitzbank und lenkung ein richtiges boot. Das geht mit 15 ps richtig ab.

wenn du auf das meer hinaus willst dann mach das ja nicht mit einem karpfen-angelboot oder sonstigen spielzeugen.

#h

Z.


----------



## Platti 01 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

moin ich habe mir gerade das model hier angeguckt und wollte euch fragen was ihr davon hält 


http://marineparts-24.de/Motoren-Bo...oot-Sens/Sens-350-Schlauchboot-von-Allpa.html 


|wavey:


----------



## boot (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Nö nicht gut,zu teuer, zu klein.


----------



## Platti 01 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

und das?



http://marineparts-24.de/Motoren-Bo...oot-Sens/Sens-390-Schlauchboot-von-Allpa.html 

#h


----------



## Derreimerle (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Das verkauft grade mein Kumpel.. so manche angelausflüge auf der Ostsee wurden damit auch schon gemacht

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/schlauchboot-gfk/144069539-211-695?ref=search


----------



## Platti 01 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

schönes teil aber leider zu kleun!!!


----------



## boot (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Schlauchboot*



Platti 01 schrieb:


> und das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Jo das ist ok:m* .*lg ole#h*


----------



## Finn701 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

www.ebay.de/itm/121141262481

verkaufe Schlauchboot (sechs Monate alt, wenig gebraucht, Preis VB)


----------



## Dieter1944 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboot*

Hallo Platti, mein Schlauchi ist 4,30 m lang (Innenmaße weiß ich nicht) und 2 m breit. Es wiegt mit Holzboden 100 kg "nackt". Mit Zubehör weiß ich es auch nicht. Aber der volle Tank, bleidurchwirktes Ankelseil mit Anker und "Gerödel" wie Ersatzpropeller, ein wenig Werkzeug, Tröte, Erste Hilfe pp und Rettungswesten wiegen auch nicht wenig. Vom Motor ganz zu schweigen. 
Zu zweit mit dem Boot angeln ist gut machbar, aber dann ist das Boot auch voll.



























Will sagen, wenn ihr zu zweit angelt, nimm das Boot nicht zu klein. Dann lieber entweder Trailer oder wie es viele machen: Heckräder an den Spriegel.


----------

